# Angeln in Nordspanien



## chivo (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Freunde aus Deutschland un der Welt,
das ist etwas das ich am Wochenende hier am Strand gefangen habe. Wie heisst das auf Deutsch. Wir nennen es congrio (Latein: conger conger) und es schmeckt lecker. Ich musste gegen ihn hart kämpfen. Der Seil war für so einen grossen Fisch nicht geeignet. Am Strand pflegen wir Steinbutt oder Wolfsbarsch zu angeln. Es war toll.
vile Grüsse aus Spanien


----------



## Cloud (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien*

Hi!
Schönen Fang den du da gemacht hast.
Heisst in Deutschland Conger


----------



## Lutz (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien*

Hallo Chivo,

toller Conger! Es freut mich, dass hier auch mal ein Spanier an Bord ist.
Bin ein großer Fan vom »Grünen Spanien«, war früher öfters in Galicien, bei Finisterre, zum Angeln auf Lubinas. Seit 2002 aber nicht mehr.
Letztes Jahr für ein paar Tage bei Pechon an der Ria Tina Mayor, doch 
das angeln lief nicht gut – nur ein Fisch.

Grüße nach Asturien, Lutz


----------



## Laksos (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien*

Bienvenido im Anglerboard, chivo! #h 

Toller Conger, den du da gefangen hast, herzlichen Glückwunsch! #6 

Wir angeln in Spanien in einer ganz anderen Gegend, in Santa Pola, aber dort sind unsere Fische meistens nur so groß wie der Kopf deines Congers.
Du kannst übrigens sehr gut deutsch, alle Achtung!


----------



## chivo (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien*

Hallo wieder, Freunde,
es freut mich sehr, dasss ihr geantwortet habt. Viele Leute aus Asturien fahren auch zum Angeln nach Galizien. Man sagt, dass es dort viel mehr als hier angeln kann. Im Winter waren hier die Fänge ehr knapp, aber seit April sind die Fische wieder hier, und wenn man Glück hat...
Hier ist ein schöner Rauch (Raya), den ich vor zwei Wochen am Strand bei Nacht geangelt habe. Ich wollte, wie immer, Sargos ode Lubinas angeln, aber da kam dieser auch lekerer Fisch. Als Köder benutzte ich Hering.
Was kann man an der deutschen Küste angeln? Mit welchen Angelnmodalität? Ist da jemand aus Sachsen?
Danke


----------



## chivo (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien*

Hier ist das Bild


----------



## ralle (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien*

Hallo chivo

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board!

Und Infos direkt aus Spanien sind immer willkommen.

Feine Fische die du da erwischt hast!


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien*

Hallo Chivo  #h 

Viele Grüße nach Spanien und  |welcome: im Board.

Einen ähnlichen Conger wie deinen konnte ich auch mal vor Gran Canaria angeln.War Suuuuper  #6 

Einen so schönen Rochen habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefangen.
Vielleicht klappt das ja noch  |supergri


----------



## Chris`n`roll (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien*

Hola chico,
super Fische die du gefangen hast. Kannst du noch sagen wo genau du geangelt hast?
Ich fahre im Juli auch nach Spanien. Ich wollte in Cadaques anfangen und dann über Zaragozza (Freunde besuchen) zum Atlantik und dann weiter bis nach Llanes. Freu mich schon auf euer schönes Land.
hasta luego
Christian


----------

